# Weird Hardware Problems, help diagnose

## cogent

I would've posted this in the Kernel-Hardware forum but I think these problems aren't gentoo install specific.

I've been having weird, or at least unwanted, problems with my computer.

Every one or two boots I notice a harddrive error, "/dev/sda3: Superblock last write time is in the future. FIXED."

Because it is a desktop I use dhcp client on boot to get the IP, this process takes too long. It hangs on "Running dhcpcd" for about 5 seconds. And sometimes it actually fails to get the IP. I have to rerun "/etc/init.d/net.eth0" for it to work.

When running compiling software with emerge I sometimes get segmentation faults. I wouldn't call them frequent, but they seem to happen without a purpose. If I just rerun the same package then it compiles fine without a reoccurring segfault.

And by far the funniest problem is my cd drives. I have dvdrw and cdrw connected on the same IDE channel. On occasion one stops working but not the other. From boot-up my computer doesn't detect one and it would get no power (cdtray button won't work). If I open up my case and disconnect and reconnect the IDE cable it starts working again. Actually mixed results, sometimes nothing changes, sometimes both work, sometimes the other working one stops and the not working one goes.

I didn't have these problems all the time, and unfortunately I'm not sure if they started happening all together.

So far my biggest suspect is my motherboard, it's an ECS Elitegroup nForce3-A939. This is a budget motherboard that I bought quite cheaply.

I thought the harddrive error might be a failing harddrive, but I ran an extended diagnostics check and everything was OK. As well as the SMART values being in order.

I thought the segfault might be a memory problem, but after 4 passes of memtest86 not a single error came up.

So if a hardware guru can give me some guidance, it would be very appreciated.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

 *Quote:*   

>  Superblock last write time is in the future.

 

If you have your clock set to localtime instead of UTC, that is what causes that warning.  The fix is to either switch to keeping your clock set to UTC (which I did) or edit /sbin/rc and make sure that the clock initscript is run before checkrootfs.  (so that your timezone is set correctly)

As for the rest, random segfaults generally indicate failing/faulty memory.  However, you have already tested it....  Is the system overheating by any chance?

----------

## bunder

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## cogent

I don't *think* my computer is overheating. At one point I had an unrealistic expectation for my processor to be at 30°C. But after rearranging the cables and upgrading the CPU fan I wasn't able to improve the situation. It idles around 48°C and gets to 65°C when compiling for a while. Yes I know that those aren't very good temperatures but I don't think I can do much to help it. It's an AMD Athlon64 3200+

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> I thought the segfault might be a memory problem, but after 4 passes of memtest86 not a single error came up. 

 

I remember a case when memtest reported an error on seventh day of running.

----------

## snIP3r

hi cogent!

i will also try to help you with your problems:

first the "superblock in future" message: this has been answered already: your time settings are wrong. perhaps you should install and configure a ntp-client to set the time for you.  also do as yabbadabbadont suggested.

second the dhcp problem: where did you get the ip from?? perhaps you should take a look at the source (your dhcp server e.g. a dsl router...).

third your harddrive/ cd-drives problems: if you are sure the drives are not faulty you could change the (ide/sata) cables. but the problems you described can also indicate a motherboard controller error. perhaps you can test the drives with another (ide/sata) controller or in another computer.

i would also suggest to run the memtest for longer. as Jaglover already wrote ram errors can also occur after more passes. so if possible run the memtest over night or e.g. a whole day at the weekend to get better results...

have you already checked the powersupply?? there are also tools to check these values (lm_sensors e.g.) and a broken powersupply can also result in malfunction. 

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## yabbadabbadont

snIP3r has made a very good point about power supplies.  A flaky one can cause all sorts of bizarre problems that don't look remotely related.

----------

## cogent

I've ran the memory test for 31 passes. Still no error. I think the memory is good.

Thanks for the power supply idea, I think it's my oldest component. In service for about 5 years. I'm no genius, so here's the lm-sensors output:

```

it8712-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.39 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

VCore 2:   +1.49 V  (min =  +1.28 V, max =  +1.68 V)

+3.3V:     +3.34 V  (min =  +2.78 V, max =  +3.78 V)

+5V:       +5.05 V  (min =  +4.49 V, max =  +5.48 V)

+12V:     +11.90 V  (min =  +9.98 V, max = +13.95 V)

-12V:     -19.51 V  (min = -22.94 V, max = -17.05 V)

-5V:       -8.51 V  (min =  -9.14 V, max =  -7.75 V)

Stdby:     +5.13 V  (min =  +4.49 V, max =  +5.48 V)

VBat:      +2.94 V

fan1:     2721 RPM  (min =  664 RPM, div = 8)

fan2:     1591 RPM  (min = 1318 RPM, div = 8)

fan3:     2445 RPM  (min =  664 RPM, div = 8)

M/B Temp:    +21°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =   +70°C)   sensor = thermistor

CPU Temp:    +31°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =   +70°C)   sensor = thermistor

Temp3:        -7°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =   +70°C)   sensor = thermistor

```

I haven't tweaked the lm-sensors config file. So I think some of those reading might need an offset. And I know all the temperature readings are outright false. The power supply also makes a high-pitched 'eeeeee' sound. But it might have always done that.

----------

## Jaglover

lm_sensors are no way help here. Only proper tester or replacement PSU will reveal if there is/was a problem.

----------

